# h:graphicsImage Event hinzufuegen



## akchill (14. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte dort noch eine Frage ich will 4 Bilder zur auswahl stellen. Das schaffe ich mit 


```
<h:graphicImage id="image_1" alt="Grusskarte_1" url="C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\klepper_1.jpg" action="/formular_benutzerdaten.xhtml"></h:graphicImage>
		 
<h:graphicImage id="image_2" alt="Grusskarte_2" url="C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\klepper_2.jpg"></h:graphicImage>
		 
<h:graphicImage id="image_3" alt="Grusskarte_3" url="C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\klepper_3.jpg"></h:graphicImage>
		
 <h:graphicImage id="image_4" alt="Grusskarte_4" url="C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\klepper_4.jpg"></h:graphicImage>
```

Wie kann ich ein Event dort hinzufügen? Also ich will das auf ein Bild geklickt werden kann und dann weiter geführt wird. Habt ihr dort eine Lösung für?


Alex , danke!


----------



## akchill (14. Sep 2010)

gelöst!


----------



## Cage Hunter (14. Sep 2010)

Alle Deine Nachfolger würden sich sicher riesig freuen, wenn sie Deine Lösung auch nachlesen könnten


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Sep 2010)

Zudem sollte man das

```
C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\
```
dadurch

```
/
```
ersetzen.


----------



## akhead (15. Sep 2010)

ich habe es wie folgt gelöst:

<h:commandLink action="#{pictures.getAuswahl1}">
<h:graphicImage id="image_1" alt="Grusskarte_1" url="C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\_1.jpg"></h:graphicImage>
 </h:commandLink>


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Sep 2010)

Web Tier heißt eigentlich Webanwendung oder Internetseite.

C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\_1.jpg

ist der Platz auf deiner Festplatte wo das Bild _1.jpg abgelegt ist. Witzigerweise funktioniert das bei dir, bzw. von deinem PC aus, wird allerdings auf so gut wie jedem anderen System schiefgehen.

Wenn ich nun deine Webseite aufrufen würde, würde der Brauser versuchen auf meiner Festplatte

unter C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\_1.jpg nach dem Bild suchen.

Allerdings habe ich gar kein C: laufwerk.

Daher solltest du die Url in eine auf eine auf deinem Webserver liegende Adresse verweisen an welcher das Bild zu finden ist.

C:\workspace_web\webtest\WebContent\bilder\grusskarten\_1.jpg

wird dann zu 

/bilder/grusskarten/_1.jpg

bzw. 

/Namederwebanwendung/bilder/grusskarten/_1.jpg


----------

